
Kindle e-book piracy accelerates - mjfern
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20033437-82.html
======
devicenull
The "instant gratification" excuse doesn't make much sense for a Kindle. You
can purchase books and have them delivered to it within a minute or so.

